# 5.000 for Venus



## Eugin

Hi, subjunctive girl!!!  


You made it once again!!!!  

Many heartfelt congratulations for your concern on helping others with their English!!! 

keep on with that contagious attitude!!!  

 

All the best, friend!!!!!


----------



## Monnik

Allow me to join in the celebration...  Felicidades, Venus!!!


----------



## Mei

Pero... hija mia... ¿qué has hecho?... Te dejo un momento y me haces *5.000!!!!!!!!*​ 
 *MUCHAS FELICIDADES GUAPA!!!  *

*Gracias ser como eres!! *​ 

Kisses and HUGGIES  

Mei


----------



## Fernando

As I once said: One of the pillars of Wr.

Congratulations


----------



## Ralf

I'm afraid I missed several of your mile*post* parties, but I'm on time for the 5,000.  
Respect and Congratulations.

Ralf


----------



## JazzByChas

Venus,

Congratulations on reaching a magnificent milestone!  

You are a gentle, insightful, and caring person, and I'm sure I speak for many when I say that your care and concern for helping others to understand English, Spanish, and culture are actuely appreciated!

Buenas Suerte!

Chas.


----------



## fenixpollo

To echo Fernando's sentiments....


*few have done more to build WR into the incredible place it is today.* ​ 

.* You're incredible, Venus!* .


​


----------



## Eugens

Many thanks, Venus!
You are fabulous!


----------



## cirrus

Eeek, what a lot of posts! Thanks for your input

Steve


----------



## Jana337

*Many thanks for making WR such a friendly place!*

Jana


----------



## Eugin

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> To echo Fernando's sentiments....
> 
> 
> *few have done more to build WR into the incredible place it is today.* ​
> 
> 
> .* You're incredible, Venus!* .
> 
> 
> ​


HEY!!!!
Don´t forget your *HAPPY POSTIVERSARY*!!!!

It´s your trade mark, Michael!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Yes, I agree with everybody above:

You're incredible! Sensible and sensitive!

You are one of those who make this place a unique one!

Thanks for helping us all so gracefully!


----------



## Agnès E.

Vénus la Belle, 
Vous manquez au forum français !
Il faut venir vous faire entendre
Nous envoyer quelques décibels
Il y a tant de listes en français
Et les anglophones se font attendre... 
Cinq mille, ce n'est qu'un début
Cinq mille encore est l'ultime but
Quantité et qualité
Jamais Vénus n'ont quittée.​


----------



## alc112

*Congratulations Nic!!*


----------



## Outsider

*She's got it!
Congrats, Venus.
​*


----------



## manana

¡¡Felices 5000!!!​ 
Y gracias por estar siempre dispuesta a ayudar a todo el mundo, por tu compañerismo, por tu simpleza y   por tu buena onda de siempre  chica.


----------



## lauranazario

Congartulations Venus, for reaching your 5K milepost.
And may I add... your Spanish has improved so much! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Laia

Congratulationssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Salud para tí, con Whisky o con Ron!!!


----------



## Camui

Tu español ha mejorado un montón, se puede ver la evolución claramente, felicidades por ello.


^^


----------



## Swettenham

You dont look a post over 3,000.


----------



## el alabamiano

Happy 5 thou from someone who's looking 100 thou right square in the knees!

  Only 99+ thou more to go!  Wish me luck!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Venus!

 For well over a year, you have helped these forums establish an identity as a very friendly place for teaching, learning, and sharing.   I congratulate you for the number of times you have guided a beginner, asked a provocative question, and offered a helpful answer to me and to many others.  

Un fuerte abrazo para una verdadera amiga,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA VENUS!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JLanguage

5,000 is a high number - congrats!


----------



## GenJen54

It's never to late to join the party.  Felicidades and warmest congratulations on your fifth mille-stone!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thank you all, from the bottom of MY heart. You know how I feel about this place. You all are my escape from the muck of the real world. This is a place where great minds get together to learn, share and have fun. That's why I've stuck around for so long! ....  


Y, gracias por darme enhorabuena para mi español. Ay, ha sido un viaje dificil, pero les juro que voy a seguir haste de que lo hable con fluidez.  Les doy gracias de vuelta por darme apoya con este proceso, y por corregiendome... porque siempre lo hacen! je je

Agnés: Comme toujours, tes mots beaux s'éclairissent el jour.



Thanks all! And, happy learning!


----------



## Rayines

*Un poco tarde, pero....felicidades, Nicole! *
*Ya hablé de tus virtudes otras veces,  ....Y por 5000 más!*


----------



## Amityville

Felicidoodahs, Venus !


----------



## Whodunit

*Congratulations on you well-deserved "5,000 posts milestone". Keep up that good work and may you be 'round in here for ever and ever. *


----------



## belén

*Congratulations Venus!!! *

For you​


----------



## Isotta

Congratulations!

Z.


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Muchas felicitaciones Venus!!*​
Tus ganas de aprender, apoyo y amabilidad con los foreros se agradecen.  ¡5000 gracias!  Y espero que sigas aprendiendo más, aunque ¡ya has avanzado mucho! ​ 
Un abrazo,


----------



## chaim

Venus...



*¡¡¡¡ Felicitaciones mil !!!!*


*With G-D's Blessings,*


*Chaim...... *


----------



## ILT

Wow Venus!!!  I can't believe I missed your 5000-post party 

But knowing how eager you are to learn and help others, I'm sure we'll have a party in no time!!!

CONGRATULATIONS and thanks


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Venus!
Always right, always nice, always helpful! 
Cheers from Madrid,
EVA.


----------



## Yang

Please allow me to join the celebration. 

Congratulations to nice, gentle and kind Venus!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Aphrodite!!!! Keep it coming!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*WOW . . . CONGRATULATIONS, VENUS!  *​


----------



## Like an Angel

Venusita, amigototita!!!!!! I was a bit out of sight lately, but here I'm to say *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!, ¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!* Sigue así, mejorando día a día y haciendo de este lugar un lugar maravilloso  I'll have a toast for you, honestly, I've been celebrating many milestones today, I feel a bit dizzy... hic, hic... take care people this angel is loosing control and she'll smash into the rock at any moment


----------



## cuchuflete

Venus,

Please forgive the lateness...just returned from a long unplanned sabbatical.

I just cannot imagine these forums without your wonderful posts.  You have helped define and maintain the spirit of this place.  "Thanks" seems a little weak to express the gratitude I feel for having you as a friend and colleague.

Un abrazo fuerte,
Cuchu


----------



## leenico

If you think Cuch. was late, I am really late. I just discovered this congrats page. Like I can't reach 5,000.  Yeah right. So it might take me a little longer, so what? Anyway congratulations, I am sure you well deserve it. You know that I am kidding of course


----------

